
Backdoor on OS X systems allows full access - k4jh
https://labs.bitdefender.com/2016/07/new-mac-backdoor-nukes-os-x-systems/
======
stqism
Super misleading title, the article is about a piece of malware distributed as
an app which creates a backdoor while the title implies a backdoor in OS X
itself.

~~~
Terretta
Yep, actual title: _New Backdoor Allows Full Access to Mac Systems,
Bitdefender Warns_

